# Brazos Bend Offroad Park



## mhooper

Just saw their facebook page. Has anyone been. Im stuck working in Borger Tx. now. I hope to come home for a few days for Memorial weekend, but not sure if I will make it then. If you go post a review. It has a 30' rope swing and zip line. Happy wheeling.


----------



## Tail'in around

Has anyone checked it out? It is pretty much right down the road from Brazos Bend State Park, per google maps correct? I plan on heading over there this coming Sat. Ready for a swing on the rope and zipline. Be there Sat morning if anyone wants to stop by. Ill have a Red/Black ranger and a black/green Brute Force there. Working on getting a few buddies to show up with me also.


----------



## dabossgonzo

*maybe*

I am in if i can get my can Am out of the shop..... heck I might just show up with the old Honda.


----------



## Hotrod

Ive had some friends go. Its small, only about 80 acres


----------



## Tail'in around

Hotrod said:


> Ive had some friends go. Its small, only about 80 acres


The way i am looking at it. 20 min from the house, some type of barbeque, the rocky mountains turning blue in my new brute cooler, rope swing, zip line, and a couple of mud holes. Im in at least once!!!!!


----------



## Hotrod

Lol, knock yourself out. We like to ride. I wish it was 800, that would be the chit!


----------



## Joe blo

So it's around Brazos Bend state park I'm assuming?


----------

